# Uber with a baby?



## --b--

Hi guys

Im going on holidays to LA and San Francisco in September with our 18 month old child. Where i live in Australia uber is only just starting out so ive never actually used it

Im hoping to use uber to get around LA and was wondering if its possible to request a car with a baby seat when making a booking?

Ive done a few searches online nad read about "uber family" but its not particularly clear. Ive downloaded the uber app and did a test run as though i was booking from Santa Monica, and i couldnt find anywhere to ask for a baby seat... is this possible?

any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## SantaFe_Uber

The majority of Uber drivers do not carry baby seats with them (this could be a liability), I would suggest making a quick purchase when you arrive in the states.


----------



## LAuberX

You need your own baby seat.

No way to request one, 99% won't have one.


----------



## R44KDEN

Sadly you need to cater for your own baby seat. They're a lot cheaper here in the US than Australia - although with the way the Aussie is plummeting thru the floor, they may not be by the time you get here. I'm sure you will be able to find one online and have it shipped to the hotel or wherever you are staying. Then either donate it when you leave or sell it. Good luck.


----------



## --b--

thanks guys, thats a bummer!

im sure they were saying "uber family" is in NYC and a few other places.. must not be in LA though.

just thinking though, if i were to buy a seat and quickly strap it into the vehicle, im then stuck carrying a car seat when we are out and about site seeing / shopping etc?


----------



## R44KDEN

--b-- said:


> thanks guys, thats a bummer!
> 
> im sure they were saying "uber family" is in NYC and a few other places.. must not be in LA though.
> 
> just thinking though, if i were to buy a seat and quickly strap it into the vehicle, im then stuck carrying a car seat when we are out and about site seeing / shopping etc?


Well, you are technically stuck with carrying the baby so you may as well schlepp all the crap that goes along with it. Dont scrimp on safety. Most of the cars now have the LATCH system, which means the baby seat will quickly click into place. No more messing with seat belts.


----------



## bryanch

Can I also mention, make sure to give your driver a nice tip. To properly, and safely put the car seat in, it will take some time. Time that the driver will not be getting paid for.


----------



## --b--

R44KDEN said:


> Well, you are technically stuck with carrying the baby so you may as well schlepp all the crap that goes along with it. Dont scrimp on safety. Most of the cars now have the LATCH system, which means the baby seat will quickly click into place. No more messing with seat belts.


true about the new system

but a baby and a pram is one thing,, lugging the car seat around is quite another! haha

i think thats a deal breaker for us unfortunately. im going to have to look at other options i think

i only need transport while in LA for a few days.. we are hiring a car for the 1.5 weeks after that so hopefully we can figure out a cost effective way

cheers guys


----------



## Adbam

Do you want to put your 18 month old baby in a used car seat? That's should be the deal breaker.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Whatever happened to the good old days when you just duct taped the baby to the center arm rest?


----------



## Adbam

$46 car seat

http://m.target.com/p/evenflo-tribu...DOC_Ll15J3YGG7B_IklaVkuNOIEsodijxIaAryc8P8HAQ


----------



## --b--

guys its not the price that is the issue

its the fact we would have to lug it about when we are out site seeing or doing whatever we are doing.. eg: we get an uber to hollywood or whatever we decide to do,, get out of the car with the car seat.. and we walk around all day with a car seat under our arm?


----------



## R44KDEN

When our kids were young, we had one of those integrated car seat/pusher things where the car seat clicked into the pusher. It formed one single unit. Something like this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UVW45N0/?tag=ubne0c-20

PS Dont worry, there's no affiliate link


----------



## --b--

yeah we had one of those when she was tiny.. but at 18 months she wouldnt fit in the capsule and also those prams are pretty massive too

i know this is an uber forum but surely there are other options - carriers that do have car seats?

might be something for uber to start offering! lol


----------



## R44KDEN

Hah. Shows you much I remember then! What about something like this then.
http://www.yelp.com/biz/reserve-limo-los-angeles-3?osq=car+service+with+car+seat

As a person who primarily drives UberSelect, I have no trouble taking kids if they come with the car seat etc. But I wouldnt carry a spare car seat around in the boot on the odd occasion I might get a request for it.


----------



## OCBob

It sucks but if Uber was smart, they would have drivers stand out on the app for those with car seats and can also charge a few dollars more. Scratch that, Uber would never offer more money to go further for a pick up, what the hell was I thinking? It would help out families to not have the need to carry a car seat to Disneyland, Hollywood, Dodgers games, etc.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Jus tell the guy he has to have one. It's California state law. End of story.


----------



## --b--

this is the link i was talking about

edit: it wont let me post links.. its on the uber newsroom site.. google 'uber family' if youre interested. seems like its a 'thing' in NYC, maybe not LA?

to the poster above, im not sure if you are referring to the driver or the rider. as a rider, theres no way im suggesting id ride in a car without a car seat - hence the thread...


----------



## cfluser

Here is the link --b-- is talking about:
https://newsroom.uber.com/nyc/2014/05/uberfamilyfor-parents-on-the-go/

$10 surcharge. I bet the driver gets none of that. What does that driver do with the car seat when its not in use? Does it just eat up passenger room? Could go in the trunk, but then if passengers have baggage they 3 star you for not leaving your carseat at home.... /sigh

"expect not only a car seat, but a professional driver who has been certified by The Car Seat Lady" LOL


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

--b-- said:


> guys its not the price that is the issue
> 
> its the fact we would have to lug it about when we are out site seeing or doing whatever we are doing.. eg: we get an uber to hollywood or whatever we decide to do,, get out of the car with the car seat.. and we walk around all day with a car seat under our arm?


You might be better off renting a car then. Or maybe you could hire a professional company and request that they carry your car seat.


----------



## CityGirl

--b--, when in CA, you can rent one rather inexpensively from www.babysaway.com ...that and a stroller may be a good choice ...the stroller would help haul the carseat around  Unfortunately bigger baby=bigger carseat.

The rental company can help advise you, but here are the relevant laws for carseats in CA: https://www.cdph.ca.gov/programs/Pages/CPSinCalifornia-VOSP.aspx

Enjoy your trip


----------



## Tx rides

--b-- said:


> yeah we had one of those when she was tiny.. but at 18 months she wouldnt fit in the capsule and also those prams are pretty massive too
> 
> i know this is an uber forum but surely there are other options - carriers that do have car seats?
> 
> might be something for uber to start offering! lol


Most black car services will have them. They keep them in stock and dispatch them out with the car. But if you are wanting to practically step off the curb into a vehicle "on demand", it will be a hit or miss availability. Keep in mind: since most of the passengers x drivers will pick up on any given day will not require a toddler seat, it would not be practical for *THEM* to "lug" one around either. Our chauffeurs unload them as soon as possible after dropping clients, because they are big, bulky, they take up trunk space, and we must keep them clean while hauling them around.


----------



## DriverCharles

Uber-Doober said:


> Whatever happened to the good old days when you just duct taped the baby to the center arm rest?


Duct tape? Hell I never was "secured" to the center arm rest, I used it as a "booster" seat and a express ticket through the windshield if we were ever hit from the rear.


----------



## cfluser

DriverCharles me too but moms arm always stopped me short of the windshield somehow.


----------



## DriverCharles

Yeah same here, we must have been the lucky ones, lol


----------



## Optimus Uber

Get a car seat stroller combo. The stroller can hold the base attachment for the car seat


----------



## lclarissa

Hi --b--,

I had the same problem as well when visiting SF this summer! After lots of researching I decided to go with the company Cloud of Goods. They offer different sized car seats depending on the child, but I rented the toddler size for my 2 year old. They delivered it curbside at the airport but apparently they deliver/ pick up to anywhere in SF. I ubered in and around San Francisco for the rest of my stay. They picked up the car seat from the airport again upon my departure. Super convenient! I hope this helped!


----------

